# Christmas pub opening hours in Birmingham/Solihull area



## hoeberl (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi,
I would like to know whether the pubs are open on 25th of Dec in Birmingham central or in Shirley/Solihull.  Furthermore if anybody knows about pub quizzes going on 24th-27th i would really be appreciated of  that information as well. Cheers.


----------



## Forum Lout (Dec 23, 2009)

The Ivy Bush is open Xmas Day


----------



## irishshapes (Dec 23, 2009)

Bear Tavern - 12:00 to 14:00 on the 25th


----------



## aqua (Jan 5, 2010)

all three of you! come along to the next brum drinkies meet


----------



## moonsi til (Jan 5, 2010)

^^^ and when will that be...and will it / can it include a curry....


----------



## aqua (Jan 5, 2010)

now that's a fine idea, will have to be feb though


----------

